# Any British couple working abroad used Surrogacy and got UK passport for baby



## hopefulandfaithful (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello,
We work in the Middle East and looking into surrogacy. We have been told we can only get a parental order if we live in UK.
Any one had experience in the above and any advises.
We feel helpless.
Thanks


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi there,

You should consult lawyers before proceeding as the issue of domicile is a very tricky area and has little to do with citizenship. Post this question on the 'Ask a Lawyer' section and Louise or Natalie will reply with the necessary legal guidance. 

Good luck with your journey!

Caroline


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi there

We have worked for quite a few couples based in the Middle East doing surrogacy elsewhere, so don't give up hope. The law might be complicated, but it just needs working through. There are two issues to deal with:

Immigration/nationality - which depends on your status, where your child is born and whether your surrogate is married (in practice, this means what passport you can get for your child and how you get the documentation you need to cross borders after the birth), and

Securing your status as parents under UK law - to get a parental order, you don't necessarily have to be living in the UK but you do have to have a 'domicile' here (there's more information about this here http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/page/intsurrogacy/37/).

Feel free to get in touch if you want any more specific advice on your situation.

Best wishes

Natalie


----------

